# ubuntu 8.10 - No Sound?



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

LINUX NOOB

Ive installed the new ubuntu 8.10 to my USB stick - all is fine except the audio?

its a laptop and has Realtek HD Audio.... ive tried everything with Audio settings and mixer...
its coming out of headphone but not speakers? ive tried unchecking HEADPHONES in switches but it stays the same coming out of headphones but not speakers

what do I do?
get rid of ubuntu?

also , why has firefox options been removed?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi paulb100,

Glad to hear you got your usb stick up and running.

It sounds like you need to install a RealTek HD Audio driver (for Linux) rather than depend on the standard sound driver that may have been matched to your system when you booted from the usb device (and does not handle some of the device interfaces).

I would visit the RealTek website to see is such a driver is available, and if so, download and install in onto your usb stick.

Alternatively, you could visit the Ubuntuforums.org website and search for RealTek and Ubuntu 8.10. Or, if there is nothing posted there upon searching, create an account there and post a message about the problem. The likelyhood is that someone there has the same equipment as you and may have a solution already, but has not posted a thread on how to handle the problem yet.

Also, try any of the previous guides for Ubuntu to see whether or not how this problem may have been handled in an earlier release, e.g.:
Ubuntu: Fiesty Fawn Starter Guide.
Ubuntu: Gutsy Gibbon Starter Guide.
Ubuntu: Hardy Heron Starter Guide.
or try the following to see if there is a guide for Intrepid Ibex:
Ubuntu: Intrepid Ibex Starter Guide.

-- Tom


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks , I will do that


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

I installed driver , had to enable surround sound for it to work???
now I have sound....

Ive installed to hard-drive but during that ir said something about creating a partition for swap-space?? - is this necesary? i have 2Gb of RAM... I installed it without anyway

Do I need an Anti-Virus? I know back in the day Linux was free of infections but now with its popularity ive heard its also at risk now with hackers targetting linux aswell??

Ive also had updates installations fail - I think I may have chosen the wrong distro... this new ubuntu released 6 days ago is like windows without a service pack... ive had nothing but problems since setting it up

A) Do I need Security / Firewall? (Iam on a Netgear DG834GT)
B) Can I access Firefox settings somehow?
C) what this password it asks for after i setup wifi? now ive to type it in every boot! its not the WPA2 pass its summit else for Keyring or Keycycle or summit like that
D) is there a webmail client I can use that will retrieve hotmail emails?
E) Ive download the ATi graphics driver - its a .RUN file - how do I install it?

thanks


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

a) Yes, Linux should always have a swap space partition - mine is 1.5 times the size of memory, so yours should be in the neighborhood of 3GB.
b) Use ClamAV (free) for AV, chkrootkit, and rkhunter to check for rootkits.

A) Your hardware firewall should suffice if it is setup properly, e.g. have you changed the default admin password? If not, change it to close down a possible vulnerability.
Linux distributions automatically include the capability of iptables firewall which I use since I have no hardware router with NAT, SPI and a firewall. Its a good safeguard and will use up little bandwidth doing its job. Search this forum for my posts on iptables in the titles and go to the Ubuntu forums link for the Beginners link - it will give you the setup (scripts) for a minimal firewall that will drop everything not requested by you - a good safety feature if anything gets past your router firewall. Note: nothing is foolproof - a malformed packet can open the door to almost any system, so it is always more prudent to have layers of security in place such as this.
B) Launch Firefox and open Preferences from the Edit menu.
C) I have no idea
D) Evolution is the email client for Ubuntu - visit the Ubuntuforums.org website and ask or search for instructions for setting it up - (I do not use it, but may start when I change my ISP service later this month).
E) I posted an answer in your other thread.

-- Tom


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks again tom your a star


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

does it not just setup a swap file on the same partition? mine ubuntu works just fine and i have it on a 10Gb parttion with 7Gb free

can I set this up within ubuntu or does it have to be re-installed?

the graphics driver seems to be working - I dunno if its the one I downloaded - i think it was supplied with ubuntu but I had to opt to use it...
also now the updates are fine
audio is fine
graphics are fine



just need to get some apps now and learn about compiling and im flying... I think I will download fedora for my USB key on Live , see what its like


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Reinstalled I would think. However, please verify your partitions by issuing the following command as a regular user:
$ sudo fdisk -l

That command will tell you whether or not the installation created a swap partition for you. Please post the output of the command here.

Thanks,

-- Tom


----------



## okkadiroglu (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,

I just became a member and I do have similar problems. On two notebooks (Compaq nx6110 and Toshiba Satellite A135) I use Ubuntu 8.10 and I do have sound and video problems. I can listen to internet radio and other sound and video files by using Amarok and other media players, but when I use Skype I get "Problem with Audio Playback" warning. I have reinstalled the most up-to-date version of Skype. Also, I have video problems with Skype while my webcam works fine with Cheese and Ekiga programs. I did not have these problems before I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04.

Many thanks for the help,

Best Regards


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi okkadiroglu,

Welcome to TSG!

In the future, please create your own thread - in essence, what you have posted is called hijacking a thread - which is why another thread is necessary to keep responses and problems of different users separate no matter how similar.

Have you tried searching or posting at ubuntuforums.org? You can also try looking at the Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex User Guide here. Look at the Hardy Guide here.

-- Tom


----------



## okkadiroglu (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry,

I had no idea I was an hijacker! I had similar problem that is why I added my comments there. Sorry again. Thanks for the help


----------

